# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  OFF Page SEO Technique

## vigilantpest

Which are the latest OFF Page SEO Techniques?

----------


## SpywareDr

Google: *Which are the latest OFF Page SEO Techniques?*

----------


## bavya

Article Submission
E-mail marketing
Guest Posting
Influencer Marketing
Forum Submission

----------


## digital-mansi

The latest off-page techniques which will remain relevant in 2022 are the following:

1. Profile Links
2. Guest Post
3. Image Submission
4. Online PR
5. Micro Blogging
6. Social Bookmarking

You can consult digital marketing experts who understand your business requirements and provide you with SEO strategy accordingly.

**Links removed by Site Administrator so it doesn't look like you're spamming us. Please don't post them again.**

----------


## Olivia Simmons

There are lots of Off-page techniques among them the most important ones includes:
Forum Submission
Guest Posting
Directory Submission
Quality link Building
Broken Link Building 
Amazing Content

----------

